# Mohism



## Unkotare

Ancient Chinese philosophy is more varied and complex than is often acknowledged in the West. Mohism, a school of thought influential during the Warring States Period, was one of the most significant challenges to Confucianism. 


Mohist Canons Stanford Encyclopedia of Philosophy 

http://www.indiana.edu/~p374/Mohism.pdf


Thought some might find it interesting.


----------



## midcan5

Allow a bit of exaggeration. I've always wondered how it is Asian society doesn't have our sense of the individual. More collective than us, check out Keiretsu, in America, screwing each other is a sport, working together taboo. Our politics reflect it, our business ethic too. Check recent piece in news on Amazon or consider Walmart. Can one image an American kamikaze pilot? No way. Consider our attitude towards unions or even helping another through welfare. The draft scares the young still and helped end Vietnam. The rich get richer, F the poor, it's their fault right. 

'The Geography of Thought: How Asians and Westerners Think Differently...and Why' Richard Nisbett
The Geography of Thought How Asians and Westerners Think Differently...and Why Richard E. Nisbett 9780743255356 Amazon.com Books

On Being Certain Believing You Are Right Even When You re Not Robert A. Burton 9780312541521 Amazon.com Books

Ways of Thinking of Eastern Peoples India China Tibet Japan National Foreign Language Center Technical Reports Hajime Nakamura 9780824800789 Amazon.com Books


----------



## Unkotare

Facile generalizations. You are clearly unfamiliar with what you are trying to discuss.


----------



## Unkotare

midcan5 said:


> A Asian society doesn't have our sense of the individual.....




That is ignorant nonsense.


----------



## Unkotare

midcan5 said:


> Can one image an American kamikaze pilot? No way.




Many American pilots gave their lives in attacks during WWII from which they knew they could not return.


----------



## Shikica

could one imagine a chinese dropping an atomic bomb on a major city? No way


----------



## Damaged Eagle

Shikica said:


> could one imagine a chinese dropping an atomic bomb on a major city? No way









Yes the Chinese would never open fire on someone...

*****SARCASTIC CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Shikica

Damaged Eagle said:


> Shikica said:
> 
> 
> 
> could one imagine a chinese dropping an atomic bomb on a major city? No way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the Chinese would never open fire on someone...
> 
> *****SARCASTIC CHUCKLE*****
Click to expand...

Americans don't realize the difference between firing a gun and dropping a nuclear weapon on one of the most densely populated civilian locations in the world? The Chinese government is corrupt and villainous. It is only by the creativity of Satan that the US government is far worse than it.


----------



## Unkotare

Shikica said:


> could one imagine a chinese dropping an atomic bomb on a major city? No way





You have a poor imagination.


----------



## Damaged Eagle

Shikica said:


> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shikica said:
> 
> 
> 
> could one imagine a chinese dropping an atomic bomb on a major city? No way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the Chinese would never open fire on someone...
> 
> *****SARCASTIC CHUCKLE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Americans don't realize the difference between firing a gun and dropping a nuclear weapon on one of the most densely populated civilian locations in the world? The Chinese government is corrupt and villainous. It is only by the creativity of Satan that the US government is far worse than it.
Click to expand...







If you think dropping a nuclear weapon is the end all of death and destruction it shows how little you know. Nuclear bombs are relatively clean compared to some of the other crap than can and has been thrown around by various countries including China. It's difficult to detect chemical and biological agents that can lie around for years after they've been used while all I need is a Geiger counter to avoid hot spots after a nuke. There's places in Europe, especially France,  that you don't walk into because of the mustard gas that was used in World War I. But enough about nukes, bombs, and cabbages, and kings, let's talk about China...

Reevaluating China's Democide to 73,000,000

According to the above article around seventy three million people vanished in China last century and I saw an article where that number might actually be double that figure. Kinda' makes the 6-7 million that Hitler sent to their deaths look like a drive by shooting in comparison.

If the Chinese are willing to do that to their own people what makes you think they'll stop at using a nuke if they saw an advantage to utilizing it?

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## midcan5

Individualism in Classical Chinese Thought

Individualism in Classical Chinese Thought | Internet Encyclopedia of Philosophy

"The beginning of wisdom is to call things by their right names." Chinese Proverb


----------



## Treeshepherd

Confusius likes to get proverbial. Mohism also seems to embrace the pragmatic. They strike me as rational systems of thought. 

It's no accident that the printing press, gunpowder and compass were invented in the East. Yet they didn't exploit those techs to proselytize, conquer and colonize like Europe did.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> Ancient Chinese philosophy is more varied and complex than is often acknowledged in the West. Mohism, a school of thought influential during the Warring States Period, was one of the most significant challenges to Confucianism.
> 
> 
> Mohist Canons Stanford Encyclopedia of Philosophy
> 
> http://www.indiana.edu/~p374/Mohism.pdf
> 
> 
> Thought some might find it interesting.


But you're not asian?  Then you have a asian fetish.

Which one are you?


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ancient Chinese philosophy is more varied and complex than is often acknowledged in the West. Mohism, a school of thought influential during the Warring States Period, was one of the most significant challenges to Confucianism.
> 
> 
> Mohist Canons Stanford Encyclopedia of Philosophy
> 
> http://www.indiana.edu/~p374/Mohism.pdf
> 
> 
> Thought some might find it interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> But you're not asian [sic]?
Click to expand...



As I've told you several times now, I am not. How long does it take to sink in, moron? Since I have a degree in Philosophy, I have started several interesting threads on related topics. _You_ should stick to simpler stuff.


----------

